# Counties



## hudson27 (Apr 5, 2013)

They are up in Sangamon, Vermilion, Tazewell!!! Add your county so we can track them north!


----------



## dreamweaver (Apr 25, 2013)

Seems to be slow going in Morgan County. Found one nice yellow and 2 small grays on Sunday the 21st. I am thinking this weekend should be much better. Can't wait!


----------



## pearhead (Mar 12, 2013)

found 12 little bitty babies on 4/23 Shelby Co. And 99 in all yesterday 4/24 in Madison Co.


----------

